

SnoopSnitch - alternize
https://opensource.srlabs.de/projects/snoopsnitch

======
ysleepy
Really awesome.

I tested it on a supported Phone but with CyanogenMod nightly from 2014-12-24
and the /dev/diag device exists but when I start the test, the Applications
force-closes. But maybe its just my AppOps.

